# Fresh Pork Side  ??  (presliced)  (updated 11/6)



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 18, 2012)

OK..  So I used the Handy Dandy Search Bar at the top of the page..  didn't really come up with anything for some pre-sliced fresh pork side...  A coworker had a hog professionally butchered and she had three packs (around 1 lb each) of fresh pork side that she didn't know what it was... Asked me if there was anything I could do with it and if I wanted it...  I said "sure" on both accounts... Think I'll give one of em back after turning into bacon... 

  So that's where i'm at..  turning it into bacon (will be my first time)..  I'll keep reading and searching, but in the meantime I'll take any advice y'all would care to give...  thinking Pops Brine..  but also thinking dry cure as well.. (cure #1 can be used dry ? correct ?)... My worry is here in FL. to hot to cold smoke for a 12 hr period...

    but then again..  being sliced already maybe not have to smoke as long ? same with curing... ?  I can tell already being sliced it's gonna be harder to handle then if it were still whole... I'd like to get em done before the S. FL Gathering so I can take them along...

     "Thanks Y'all"


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2012)

Keith, evening.... I would brine/cure them.... Almost impossible to get a uniform cure on slices...  You would only be adding about 1.5 grams of cure# 1 per pound...  Hard to distribute that evenly....   Dave


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 18, 2012)

I would do Pops brine..

3 pounds you could do half amount of brine and it would be ready in a few days...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree with Dave. Fry this or use it in soups/beans  and get a whole side thencure and smoke. I've yet to smoke any due to the price 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Darn shame with the equip. I have and the economy is like it is...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 13, 2012


















Betty 004 - Copy (2).JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 6, 2012






Good luck have fun and...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I would do Pops brine..
> 
> 3 pounds you could do half amount of brine and it would be ready in a few days...



Any idea on ABOUT how many days in brine/cure...  How do ya tell when it's been in the cure long enough ?


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 20, 2012)

I sent a pm to Pops...he should get with ya soon..as he gets offa FB...hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

lol..  I sent him one too a couple of days ago


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 20, 2012)

An equilibrium brine would work good, that way it's impossible to over cure or over salt.


~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thx Martin...  looking that up now...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 20, 2012)

How thick is it?

A 4 to 1 brine should work fine for pre-sliced side....4 parts side to 1 part water.

Since it's sliced, I would go with about 2 to 2.25% salt. 

120 ppm nitrite.

If you wish you can add the weight of the side and the water together and use the total in the calculator to make things easier.

Make sure all the pieces are exposed to brine...a bag would work good.

24-36 hours should be sufficient, turn it a few times.

~Martin


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thx Martin..  gonna get one out of freezer tomorrow and weigh it...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Thx Martin... looking that up now...


Keith, an equilibrium brine is.... Weigh the meat and the water... If you want 2% salt in the finished product, and the meat weighs 3000 grams and the water weighs 1000 grams, total is 4000 grams.... 4000 x .02 (2%) = 80... use 80 grams of salt in the brine and through equilibrium the meat will end up with 2% salt in it...  Depends on the thickness of the meat, for equilibrium to occur over time...  Martin had pointed out in a previous post that less water and a stronge solution is best when making an eq. brine.....    Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

ok Dave..  that clears it up a little better...  but what about cure #1...  how much of that ?


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 20, 2012)

First, take your slices and arrange them so you tie them together tightly in about 1-2 pound chunks.

Make up your brine as per direction (regular, 1 gal water, 1 tbsp. cure #1, 1 cup salt, 1 cup sugar, 1 cup brown sugar) or (lo-salt, 1 gal water, 1 tbsp cure #1, ¼ cup salt, 1 cup sugar, 1 cup brown sugar).  

Brine for 14 days under refrigeration.

Smoke while tied together, either hanging or flat.

Cool, untie and separate.

Won't be perfect but will still eat good!

Sorry for the delay, had to find dad's notes on curing and smoking leftover sidepork in the case.  I knew we used to do it, didn't know how he did it though.  BTW, he, like others, kept a smoking log too!  Great day to start one yourself, you never know when you'll need it!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 20, 2012)

Keith, You can use this calculator for all the amounts.... Where it says "weight of meat in grams" add the weight of the water also...  then you will have total weight....   (Ppm can be expressed as wt / wt)....  Then the "cure needed" wt.... "salt needed" wt..... etc will be displayed for you...  In the "Ppm Nitrite square", fill in the Ppm you want the mix to be for the cure, you can change the 156 to 120 or 80 or what ever your needs are....  In the "Salt needed" box, the amount given to add to the brine will look off because the calculator takes into account the amount of salt in Cure# 1 and subtracts that amount from "Salt needed" automatically....   Martin made a pretty good and easy to use calculator....     Dave

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 5, 2012)

ok..  so tomorrow is day 14 and out they come...  Pops..  i was doing a little research and found this thread  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114513/butcher-pre-sliced-the-bellies-now-what 

You had told them 4 days and now you told me 14 days..  I'm really confused now....  doesn't really matter at this point..  it has been 14 days...

now to figure out what to put on them and how long to cold smoke...  i tied them back up in 2 batches (1 1/2 lbs each)...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 6, 2012)

ok..  so I rinsed them and did a fry test...  gonna soak in fresh water for about an hour...the problem is they still have the rind on them...  makes for tough chewing...  plus make sure not to over cook them...  

Is there anything I can do about the rind..  short of going threw every slice and cutting the rind off ?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2012)

Jack, yeah, the rind is tough.....  I cut it off and fry it up.... real crispy and it is crunchy.... if it don't get crunchy, the dog loves it.....  Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dave...  evening...  thanks for the heads up..  like I say tho they are already pre-sliced...  gonna suck trying to cut it off each slice


----------

